# Just introducing myself



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

From Oklahoma. My Filipino wife and I have been married for 11 years. We have been thinking about moving to the phils in a couple of years. Her cousin has some land for sale. 
I'm a bit worried I might get a little bored. She's from a small town in quezon province. 
I could go fishing with her uncles, I would prob raise chickens and pigs(not looking for a business, just to keep myself busy). 
Any ideas as far as activities or things to do in smaller towns?
Could always do volunteer cleanup and help neighbors fix things.

Thanks y'all


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good idea Huck, I basically do that, I have planted several fruit tree's, Tamarind (san palo), Guava, citrus, avocado along with herbs and for time I raised goats, the feed is grass so nearly free the other animals, chickens and pigs will require feeds or they won't get large, better to buy choice pork cuts in the store because the pig is all fat, and bones, so a pig works if you always have food for him another huge loser is raising ducks, very little meat but huge appetite.

What works is wild turkeys, wild chicken and goats or sheep they all eat grass the fowl will wander though, but if housed they will be another drain on your wallet, I keep one rooster in the yard to attract the hens.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't worry too much about excess time. I have never seen such inefficiency all around. Whatever it is you set out to do will take ten times as long as you would expect. Inefficiency and the Phil Bureaucracy seem to go hand in hand to get very little accomplished. Add this to all the traffic delays you will be subject to and you will feel lucky to get anything done.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Huck it's not that peaceful here...Lol I forgot to add that, you might want to seriously think about adding a room just for you in that new house, like a fortress of solitude room, you are gonna need it, if loud noise bothers you, you also might want to some how sound proof the home, those motorcycles with loud or no muffler can be heard for miles, and so can the neighbors singing Karaoke sometimes more than one machine playing at the same time.

Fred couldn't be more painfully right, simple mundane tasks can take all day long, technology is improving but not to the level of the states or and Western country, you might have to carry cash more or it's like a huge step back in time paying for your goods, hopefully you have small change, a whole new subject, even if they have a way to process your card it's like crossing your fingers to see if the connection is good especially in the evening hours.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

To the OP(original Poster) - Please do not feel that we are trying to put a bad light on your moving to the Phils, or that we are bashing the Phils. But in reality just be prepared for a case of Culture Shock. This will depend on whether you have spent time here or not and of course the location you intend to settle in. There are a lot of Pros & Cons of living here. My Filipina is my 4th Marriage (2 times Widowed) and I have always lived by the rule "Happy Wife = Happy Life" and she is happier here than when we lived in the US. This counters a lot of negatives.

You also mentioned about land for sale - be very skeptical about buying land as the titling and ownership is somewhat different and confusing as to what we are used to.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Huck658 said:


> From Oklahoma. My Filipino wife and I have been married for 11 years. We have been thinking about moving to the phils in a couple of years. Her cousin has some land for sale.
> I'm a bit worried I might get a little bored. She's from a small town in quezon province.
> I could go fishing with her uncles, I would prob raise chickens and pigs(not looking for a business, just to keep myself busy).
> Any ideas as far as activities or things to do in smaller towns?
> ...


Welcome Huck658, Looks like you're getting lots of good solid information from these guys so far. I've been here a good many years and what they are saying is very true. Takes a couple of years for the tourist glasses to come off and really start to get use to the place. Most end up staying but for some, living in the land that time forgot gets to be too much in many ways and they return to their home countries.
Come, enjoy, keep and open mind, learn to slow down--way down, and above all else; leave yourself a financial way out if you ever change your mind.



Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck658 said:


> From Oklahoma. My Filipino wife and I have been married for 11 years. We have been thinking about moving to the phils in a couple of years. Her cousin has some land for sale.
> I'm a bit worried I might get a little bored. She's from a small town in quezon province.
> I could go fishing with her uncles, I would prob raise chickens and pigs(not looking for a business, just to keep myself busy).
> Any ideas as far as activities or things to do in smaller towns?
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Everyone's cousin has a bit of land for sale and as there is no regulation the price asked will be a number picked out of the air. Don't think for one minute that the cousin is looking after your best interests. All they will be seeing is you kano wallet. Rule of thumb is that you should be looking for land on at least the next island away from the family, two islands away, even better.

I have heard that boredom can be a big problem for expats and is a concern of mine for when I finally make the jump. Slowing down seems to be the best way forward and not get into the expat bar life which will just get you spirrelling downwards. Fixing neighbors problems will be very popular especially if it's free. They will be eternally gratefull, but be very carefull not to be taken advantage of being a rich foreigner.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for all of the good replies. 
Yes the traffic is loud. They live at the sea and the highway is right there. If my wife buys that land it is a kilometer back off the road. We may just get it anyways. If we move, her parents and uncle would be living with us....if we don't they can build a house there.....they're current house is on a rental lot.

I've been in the trades for 30 years and accumulated a lot of tools. Any problems shipping all of that stuff....and will the plug adapters work to charge the cordless stuff?


My wife isn't pushing to move there. She likes it here in the states , but she does miss her family....and going to the province relaxes me. 
My wife wants me to draw out a house plan, and she telling her uncle to start dragging sand from the shore to make blocks....that's old school there.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Good point. 
my wife's family is different than a most of the relatives that my Phil friends have. They have asked for money only twice in all of these years. We do send them money from time to time and they seem embarrassed to receive it...even though they are dirt poor and fisherman by trade. 
If my wife and her parents vouch for this cousin then I will let them deal with it. It's not a big piece of property and they aren't asking much for it.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Huck658 said:


> Good point.
> my wife's family is different than a most of the relatives that my Phil friends have. *They have asked for money only twice in all of these years. *


Oh, Ok !!! Was the money returned ? 



> We do send them money from time to time and they seem embarrassed to receive it...even though they are dirt poor and fisherman by trade.


Well, I know poor filipinos, but asking money or taking isn't normal for them. Then again, as long as you are not feeling bad, just do it. A few $ here and there will make somebody live a better life, eat better, put kids through school .. hopefully nothing ends up in Red Horse 



> If my wife and her parents vouch for this cousin then I will let them deal with it. It's not a big piece of property and they aren't asking much for it.


As told by others, selling a land is the best scam in Philippines. Not as a scam per-se, but the dozen legal pot holes open up chances for everybody to take a piece of the sale. Especially if you haven't really set yourself up strongly.

If not your cousin, her source may find they can make more out of it, if not them, then the lawyer ..

My 2 cents ? Don't even get involved - let your wife do all the buying, and just give gentle guidance - like checking with DAR/Land Registry etc, and getting those dozen or so documents that you need to ensure the land is legally bought.

If you miss one of the documents, 5 years later, somebody is gonna nullify the sale and make you get out- and especially if there is some development or something running by your land, forget any compensation. It won't happen.

On the other hand, if you are visible, people know you, and you never showed yourself as a 'generous' guy, and are on a firm footing, then you may step up.

If not, as above - let your wife deal. 

By the way, generous here means = somebody who has no problem giving out money and keep giving it out - and never expecting it back  That specially applies to rich foreigners, and before you ask, of course, all foreigners are rich..


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Yes you are right on your points. 
Money sent has usually been for emergencies....typhoon destroyed roof, uncle died...

If I retire in the next couple of years, I should come out at about 2500 a month. Plenty enough. 

Yes my wife would be doing all of the checking on the title and stuff. I don't need to look at it, she knows the property they played on it growing up.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck658 said:


> Yes my wife would be doing all of the checking on the title and stuff. I don't need to look at it, she knows the property they played on it growing up.


So there are probably death duties to be paid as a minimum. There is a very good chance that the land is not titled in the uncles name, probably a long dead grandfather. It may also be part of a parcel that has been informally divided. Leaving it to your wife may not be the best idea as she is unlikely to be any the wiser than the rest of the family.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

The uncle that died was not the owner of the land. He is the brother my wife's mom.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Huck658 welcome to the forum hope you take a little advice from everyone who post on your message. Most of these guys have been in the fire for a long time and understand the ends and outs. 
But in the end you and your wife are truly the only one that can decide what to do and is best for both of you.
As for me I've collected a ton of information from the guys on this forum as we prepare to make our move in a couple of months. 
We have been married 30 years and have been in and out of the Philippines a thousand times between being stationed there and vacations there. We purchased are first house around 28 years ago for her mother and sister. Since then we have purchased 3 more houses and a rice field. The first house is know being rented out since her mother passed many years ago. 2 of the other houses are being rented by bed space as boarding houses for college students. The last house is a big 2 story house that we built for us and her sister. Her sister and husband have a room downstairs.and we have a big master suite upstairs. They run a small eatery and farm the rice field and garden as they raise a lot of vegetables and have fruit trees and a small pond of tilapia. Plus pigs and piglets so there is plenty to keep us busy.
One thing you might want to take into consideration is medical? As you think about making a move to the Philippines.
I say it takes planning to make it as smooth as transition as possible. I know Philippines and smooth transition don't have much of a chance HAHAHA...

Also M.C.A. Those ducks are good for one thing we put 5 in the rice field they eat the snails hahaha.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

About those tools? if it's mainly hand tools you can send them thru BB boxes as far as battery power tools you can get a good transformer. I personally bought me 2 heavy duty transformers in the states and shipped them.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Rogdas, I didn't think much about medical. I'm 48, but for long term it's prudent to tie up that loose end. Thanks


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks, I have a lot of Milwaukee chargeable tools as well as electric saws and cutters. Don't think I could fit my tile saw in a b-box. I will think on it


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Huck658 said:


> The uncle that died was not the owner of the land. He is the brother my wife's mom.


My 2 cents still says, let it be your wife's business to organise it and let her do the dealing, and paper work, and leave it in her name.

And, don't forget, you can't own even a centimeter of land in Philippines, regardless others suggestion plan B or plan C ..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

simonsays said:


> My 2 cents still says, let it be your wife's business to organise it and let her do the dealing, and paper work, and leave it in her name.
> 
> And, don't forget, you can't own even a centimeter of land in Philippines, regardless others suggestion plan B or plan C ..


This land to title is going to be a complete nightmare. And untitled I'd be extremely reluctant to spend any decent amount of money building on it. I think you should walk away.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Very sound advise Huck and welcome. These guys are speaking with the voice of experience. Been there done that. 2 islands away is best. My wifes family has NEVER asked me for anything,even after yolanda wiped us all out. Im a lucky guy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ducks in rice fields*



Rogdas said:


> Also M.C.A. Those ducks are good for one thing we put 5 in the rice field they eat the snails hahaha.



That is the one exception and I've heard some farmers also raise tilapia, in our area they have eels in the rice fields and a real delicacy they won't share those or sell. Businessman also shared with me another way to raise chickens and that was to put a fish tank below made out of concrete so the droppings go to the tilapia.

I've thought about raising fresh water crabs, there are a few people doing this in this region. There is a larger duck, it's white called the Peking Duck sells for 400 pesos the brown duck goes for 90 pesos, but the Peking Duck has much more meat on it than the local brown ones. Gonna give another shot at raising goats later on this year, :fingerscrossed: Will keep them far from the in-law side this time. 

Many lessons learned on goat ropes also, I designed a more heavy duty anti-twist for the rope similar to the Rooster tether but cut out of steel pipe and also I cut old garden hose for the rope that goes around the neck or they will choke themselves or snap their necks.

Just planted some more fruit tree's today and fake palm tree's, not sure of the actually name but they are for aesthetics and have the red nuts.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Huck658 said:


> Thanks for all of the good replies.
> Yes the traffic is loud. They live at the sea and the highway is right there. If my wife buys that land it is a kilometer back off the road. We may just get it anyways. If we move, her parents and uncle would be living with us....if we don't they can build a house there.....they're current house is on a rental lot.
> 
> I've been in the trades for 30 years and accumulated a lot of tools. Any problems shipping all of that stuff....and will the plug adapters work to charge the cordless stuff?
> ...


Huck...nothing wired in the US will work here because the Philippine electrical system is different and the US power tools will overheat and burn up! However...with that being said, you can get transformers and adapters here that will convert your US made tools and equipment.

I thought I would do the same but then I learned that "almost everything is available here in the Philippines by the same companies as you would find in the US...Makita, DeWalt, Ryobi, Black and Decker, etc. are all available here and already wired for the Philippine electrical system.

HOWEVER.....I have noticed one thing since I have been here. I built my own house in the US and I thought I would do the same here in the Philippines but a few items I would like to have are NOT available! I have searched far and wide and I cannot find them anywhere...such as specialty tools like a compound miter saw...they have regular miter saws here but not the compound variety that will cut two different angles at the same time, (such as for crown molding etc)...and battery powered cordless specialty tools like a nail gun...you can get lots of nail guns here but they all operate off of an air compressor, (more money), I absolutely loved my DeWalt cordless nail gun! I could throw up small trim pieces in no time with a lot of my extremely detailed projects...no cords, no air hoses...just a nice light weight nail gun and you can really get things done quickly. I have tried to order one, I have shown them pictures from online...I cant find one anywhere nor can I get anyone to find one for me.

Nail guns are great when you are doing excessively detailed trim work because pounding with a hammer and nail will sometimes shift the pieces off center slightly...whereas a nail gun you just place the piece precisely and fire...the wood trim always stays exactly where it is supposed to be.

Anyway...if I were you...I WOULD NOT waste the money shipping everything here, (heavy + bulky tools = expensive)...just sell it all there and keep the money and then buy all your new tools here...EXCEPT for hard to find specialty tools...bring those with you as you may never find them here.

Both hand tools and power tools like drills, grinders, circular saws, drill presses, table saws, etc...are all available here.

Tools I cannot find, routers, cordless nail guns, Dremel rotary tools, compound miter saws, etc.

If you ever have any specific questions about the availability of any tools, just ask me and I can check for you. I have a BIG Wilcon Depot and a BIG Home Depot right here near my home and I can check to see if specific tools that you might want are readily available here in the Philippines. Then you can only ship the few remaining tools you might bring with you.

I designed and am in the process of building a really nice custom built in master bedroom clothes closet with a lot of detailed trim work and custom woodwork all over it. This closet is something you might see in a millionaires home...I LOVE to work with wood...it relaxes me and keeps my mind focused and sharp. But without a nice nail gun, I am looking at nailing all this trim by hand. I could buy a nail gun here but they are not cordless and I hate to waste the money buying an air compressor and a pneumatic air powered nail gun and hoses...just for one project! Then I have a big piece of equipment laying around collecting dust!

Good Luck on your adventure move and hope oyu decide to come here...it is awesome!


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Huck658 said:


> Yes you are right on your points.
> Money sent has usually been for emergencies....typhoon destroyed roof, uncle died...
> 
> If I retire in the next couple of years, I should come out at about 2500 a month. Plenty enough.
> ...




If you come to the Philippines prepared to do some building and remodeling...you will be very popular in your area...and you will NEVER be bored...neighbors always have damage from typhoons or just old rotten parts of their homes and other structures. I absolutely LOVE to do work for the neighbors in my area...I will do the work for free if they provide all the materials and supply some helpers! I have even provided some materials if I have left over scraps from past projects laying around...

One older lady lives nearby all alone and her home needed some minor repairs and the paint looked terrible. One weekend I found out her favorite color for her home and I bought a gallon of paint and a few pieces of wood, some concrete mix and my tools and went over to her house and just started working. Before I knew it, it turned into a block party! Other neighbors that I had helped before came over and started helping me and then the woman started cooking food for us and then other ladies came over and started helping prepare food and cold drinks for the workers and a young girl started cleaning up the old lady's small yard...

In less than three hours, she had one of the most beautiful clean homes in the area...and we all had some great food and neighborhood bonding! The lady cried and gave me a big hug and that was worth all my effort!

Helping like this does a great service to my neighbors and also they really appreciate what I do, so they are ALWAYS watching my back! Being a foreigner here in the Philippines, you can never have too many people watching out for you! By doing these little easy local rebuilds and fix-its, I have several dozens of locals you truly appreciate what I have done for them and their homes and they watch out for me to make sure I am not scammed or robbed or taken advantage of. Many times I will be buying something from the local market or a street vendor and one of my neighbors will come up and start cursing the vendor because they were about to charge me too much for the item and my neighbor rescued me and saved me a little money...hahaha...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Huck...nothing wired in the US will work here because the Philippine electrical system is different and the US power tools will overheat and burn up! However...with that being said, you can get transformers and adapters here that will convert your US made tools and equipment.
> 
> I thought I would do the same but then I learned that "almost everything is available here in the Philippines by the same companies as you would find in the US...Makita, DeWalt, Ryobi, Black and Decker, etc. are all available here and already wired for the Philippine electrical system.
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would send all my tools in BB boxes. BB boxes can come in very large sizes and are a very cheap way of shipping stuff to Philippines.
As for the voltage, yes you will need to convert the supply voltage here from 220v to 110v so you will need a transformer.
My take on that is that for safety reasons it would be a good idea to use a 110v insulated safety transformer anyway. They are obligatory in UK building sites if not in the home. Again they are not expensive to buy and you have the added advantage of being safe whilst using your existing tools. They come with built overload trip circuits and are double insulated for extra protection.
I would do that with all my tools but unfortunately for me the supply frequency in Philippines is 60Hz and my tools are 50Hz. You don't have that problem with your tools as US is 60Hz same as Philippines.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> If it were me, I would send all my tools in BB boxes. BB boxes can come in very large sizes and are a very cheap way of shipping stuff to Philippines.
> As for the voltage, yes you will need to convert the supply voltage here from 220v to 110v so you will need a transformer.
> My take on that is that for safety reasons it would be a good idea to use a 110v insulated safety transformer anyway. They are obligatory in UK building sites if not in the home. Again they are not expensive to buy and you have the added advantage of being safe whilst using your existing tools. They come with built overload trip circuits and are double insulated for extra protection.
> I would do that with all my tools but unfortunately for me the supply frequency in Philippines is 60Hz and my tools are 50Hz. You don't have that problem with your tools as US is 60Hz same as Philippines.


I have a couple of tools, drill and jigsaw that I brought from the UK. Thay have outlasted anything I have bought locally.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ..and battery powered cordless specialty tools like a nail gun...you can get lots of nail guns here but they all operate off of an air compressor, (more money), I absolutely loved my DeWalt cordless nail gun! I could throw up small trim pieces in no time with a lot of my extremely detailed projects...no cords, no air hoses...just a nice light weight nail gun and you can really get things done quickly. I have tried to order one, I have shown them pictures from online...I cant find one anywhere nor can I get anyone to find one for me.


An air compressor purchased here, yes they do run around 14,000 pesos for 1 hp with the engine and belt drive (long life) but so much you can do with them though, blow out dust, high pressure sprayer (mold on cement) or clean your AC unit, computer, dusting, cheaper air compressors all in one units are around 5,000 pesos for 2 hp.

I feel the industry has a long ways to go in making quality rechargeable batteries the best innovations in the next 10 years revolve around quicker charge times and an increase in life, seems like I never had an issue with a rechargeable battery or cell phone that battery that would last not so here.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

M.C.A. said:


> I feel the industry has a long ways to go in making quality rechargeable batteries the best innovations in the next 10 years revolve around quicker charge times and an increase in life, seems like I never had an issue with a rechargeable battery or cell phone that battery that would last not so here.


Surprisingly the cheap 100 peso rechargeable flash lights / torches I got in Ace Hardware have outlasted a lot of other rechargeable stuff


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Recharable units*



simonsays said:


> Surprisingly the cheap 100 peso rechargeable flash lights / torches I got in Ace Hardware have outlasted a lot of other rechargeable stuff


I agree, not just the cheap rechargeables but some of those quality branded ones last a long time, and the two items that fail are the battery, it needs water or a new battery and then the capacitors blow, all can be fixed, I've learned from those working on our fans, AC unit and rechargeables, it's always the capacitors, and you can find the replacement parts either new or used. 

Recently the AC unit failed (hottest day) and sure enough it turned out to be the capacitor cost me 680 pesos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I agree, not just the cheap rechargeables but some of those quality branded ones last a long time, and the two items that fail are the battery, it needs water or a new battery and then the capacitors blow, all can be fixed, I've learned from those working on our fans, AC unit and rechargeables, it's always the capacitors, and you can find the replacement parts either new or used.
> 
> Recently the AC unit failed (hottest day) and sure enough it turned out to be the capacitor cost me 680 pesos.


Capacitors are temperature rated, usually about 80 deg C working temperature. The closer you get the quicker they will fail. Try and get 105 deg caps if you replace any. It's the same with batteries, the hotter you run them the shorter the service life.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Huck658 said:


> ...My wife wants me to draw out a house plan, and she telling her uncle to start dragging sand from the shore to make blocks....that's old school there.


When it comes to cement, and thus construction, I have read that one should avoid using soil which may contain salt. So, take this into consideration before your uncle starts dragging sand from the shore to make blocks.

(I am not an expert, just an armchair director, so it is appropriate to use a grain or more of salt when reading my concern.)

;-)


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> That is the one exception and I've heard some farmers also raise tilapia, in our area they have eels in the rice fields and a real delicacy they won't share those or sell. Businessman also shared with me another way to raise chickens and that was to put a fish tank below made out of concrete so the droppings go to the tilapia.
> 
> I've thought about raising fresh water crabs, there are a few people doing this in this region. There is a larger duck, it's white called the Peking Duck sells for 400 pesos the brown duck goes for 90 pesos, but the Peking Duck has much more meat on it than the local brown ones. Gonna give another shot at raising goats later on this year, :fingerscrossed: Will keep them far from the in-law side this time.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the crabs and goats. What happened the last time you raised goats? Did the 
In-laws eat them. I'm considering a couple of goats or a cow. We have a big grass field next to the rice field that they can Graz in. 
What do they do with the eels when there drying the rice field for harvest? 
I don't care to eat duck to greasy but I do like there eggs.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Rogdas said:


> Good luck with the crabs and goats. What happened the last time you raised goats? Did the
> In-laws eat them. I'm considering a couple of goats or a cow. We have a big grass field next to the rice field that they can Graz in.
> What do they do with the eels when there drying the rice field for harvest?
> I don't care to eat duck to greasy but I do like there eggs.


My brother in law's cow got struck by lightening last week, a big lose to the family.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> My brother in law's cow got struck by lightening last week, a big lose to the family.


Seriously ? if true, it's something I never heard of ..

Otherwise, I would still say that's a new one  

I heard of Carabao who had heart problem and kidney problem ..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Many horses and cattle get struck in the plains states due alot to lack of trees...caribao would be the same.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary D said:


> My brother in law's cow got struck by lightening last week, a big lose to the family.


Beef for sale..... Hahaha


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks. That's good information. I may just do that. My Tito built their house on the rented lot they are on. He a good job. What do you think about a bamboo house? We stayed in one there at a result and I loved it. I here the tensel strength if good also.


----------



## Huck658 (May 22, 2016)

That makes sense. Although I haven't mixed Portland/sand in a long time. Just buy the premixed. I didn't think about salt. This is how they built their house 20 years ago and it's holding fine. I do want to make sure it is structurally sound, so I will check into it. Thanks


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

The bamboo houses lasted better than concrete inmy area of leyte during yolanda. They had give


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

During Typhoon Emong (Chan-hom) up in Pangasinan, our kubo held up very well. The concrete block house lost it's roof, the front door and some windows.

So there's definitely something to be said about the give....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bamboo home*



Huck658 said:


> Thanks. That's good information. I may just do that. My Tito built their house on the rented lot they are on. He a good job. What do you think about a bamboo house? We stayed in one there at a result and I loved it. I here the tensel strength if good also.


Our house used to be bamboo and thank God we upgraded it to block all that is left is to make the roof cement also, bamboo houses are havens for bugs, rats, cats you name it and after falling through the floor 3 times that was our Q to upgrade to block and concrete support pillars, we'd get wet in a typhoon, soaked, and don't forget about your electronic devices and appliances, been there done that.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Goats, eels and ducks*



Rogdas said:


> Good luck with the crabs and goats. What happened the last time you raised goats? Did the
> In-laws eat them. I'm considering a couple of goats or a cow. We have a big grass field next to the rice field that they can Graz in.
> What do they do with the eels when there drying the rice field for harvest?
> I don't care to eat duck to greasy but I do like there eggs.


The in-laws poison my goats and also hit them with huge rocks, never seen it but that's what happened my goats were very healthy and I kicked off my business with just a male and female and they just kept having goats and then the babies grew up and started having kids, I was doing real good... actually too good... amazing feeling, my goats were always tied up and staked so they didn't wander but I set them to close to their property line and the wife warned me but it didn't make sense to me, I told them I was going to share a pair of goats once I got enough of them but the jealousy is very thick here, never forget that also if you want to start a business, another sore lesson learned, you must let a Philippine citizen run it.

Duck is greasy for sure but delicious if you boil it in onions, seasonings and then after one hour deep fry it whole "Itig Kanulub" or fried duck, it's tender inside and crispy on the outside. The duck eggs are really good, I can't do the balut...ugh but I like the whats called pnoy balut or younger balut no feathers or beak, and also I like the duck egg cake or it's called "Abnoy" here.

Eels are very delicious and I think they either fry them, adobo or with coconut milk, it's all meat.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> The in-laws poison my goats and also hit them with huge rocks, never seen it but that's what happened my goats were very healthy and I kicked off my business with just a male and female and they just kept having goats and then the babies grew up and started having kids, I was doing real good... actually too good... amazing feeling, my goats were always tied up and staked so they didn't wander but I set them to close to their property line and the wife warned me but it didn't make sense to me, I told them I was going to share a pair of goats once I got enough of them but the jealousy is very thick here, never forget that also if you want to start a business, another sore lesson learned, you must let a Philippine citizen run it.
> 
> Duck is greasy for sure but delicious if you boil it in onions, seasonings and then after one hour deep fry it whole "Itig Kanulub" or fried duck, it's tender inside and crispy on the outside. The duck eggs are really good, I can't do the balut...ugh but I like the whats called pnoy balut or younger balut no feathers or beak, and also I like the duck egg cake or it's called "Abnoy" here.
> 
> ...


All are business dealings are handled buy my wife and her sister I'm just a voice in the background....as they say with the checkbook hahaha......


----------

